# Recommend me a bible study software program



## 3John2 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm looking into attending seminary & was advised by my pastor to purchase a bible software program. I'm clueless!! I DID hear once of a program on a christian radio show where they were advocating LOGOS. Any recommendations? Also my computer is an iMac so I need a Mac program.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 16, 2007)

3John2 said:


> I'm looking into attending seminary & was advised by my pastor to purchase a bible software program. I'm clueless!! I DID hear once of a program on a christian radio show where they were advocating LOGOS. Any recommendations? Also my computer is an iMac so I need a Mac program.



About the only one that I have experience with outside of E-sword is online bible. The newest update will cost you 39.95, but there are some places where you can download past versions for free. It may not be as elaborate as other programs, but if you're on a budget(like me) it is a real blessing. It has a wealth of matierial.
God bless you in your studies dear brother.


----------



## westminken (Mar 16, 2007)

For a Mac, I would recommend Accordance. It is similar to Bibleworks as far as Hebrew and Greek go. Also, you can buy modules of various works to add onto it.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 16, 2007)

westminken said:


> For a Mac, I would recommend Accordance. It is similar to Bibleworks as far as Hebrew and Greek go. Also, you can buy modules of various works to add onto it.



I understand the Accordance is excellent. If cost is a consideration, take a look at MacSword it is the Mac version of The Sword Project which has many modules available for free.


----------



## Swampguy (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.onlinebible.net/
Excellent price (free), lots of versions, commentaries, greek and hebrew, and other stuff. You will need to pay for modern version such as ESV ($5.00) or NASB ($15). Give it a try the price is right.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyoner familiar with this? 

http://www.ageslibrary.com/


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Boy was I surprised to see so many responses THIS quickly!!! I seriously need to get with the program (pun intended)!
I'll start to look into the Mac ones. My pastor is a mAc guy as well, I'll ask him what he is using.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 16, 2007)

Run windows under bootcamp and use bibleworks or logos...


----------



## Gloria (Mar 16, 2007)

I love Bible Explorer. You can download it for free online. They have free add-ons, but they also have great resources that you can purchase.

Like I said, I love it, but I'm not in seminary. Either way, you may want to check it out.


----------



## caddy (Mar 16, 2007)

If you want the Creme of the Crop that would be Bibleworks 7! It's probably MORE program than I need because I don't do much with Greek & Hebrew, but I love the Bible Versions and powerful word searches. IT has numerous other features like time lines and some commentaries.

It is expensive

YOu can't beat E-Sword for Free Programs.

Online Bible is free as well. 

I have Libronix Scholars Editon as well, and love it. It is more of a complilation of books than anything else, but it is a fine program, nice search features.

I have PC Study Bible 4.3c as well.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 31, 2007)

Gloria said:


> I love Bible Explorer. You can download it for free online. They have free add-ons, but they also have great resources that you can purchase.
> 
> Like I said, I love it, but I'm not in seminary. Either way, you may want to check it out.



Right. Bible Explorer has many more free add-ons in it than E Sword. I'm talking books, commentaries, translations, dictionaries, literature... the whole 9.

*http://www.bible-explorer.com*

And the price cannot be beat.


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 31, 2007)

Ahhh, just realized you did say a Mac. Bible Explorer and E Sword are Windows only...


----------

